# Exchaing Fairfield Plus Partner Program for hotel and airfare



## garden421 (Jun 29, 2006)

I've just joined the group and I have lots of questions about TS points!  I've gotten really educated about TSs since I joined but need more specifics on    the Fairfield Plus Partner program.

Has anyone used their Fairfield points using the Plus Partners program for a hotel or airline?  I know that it all depends on time of year and destination but can anyone share how many points they have used for their plus partner exchange?  Please give time of year, hotel and city.

I'm trying to make a decision by next week on whether or not to convert my fixed week to Fairshare Plus.  The promotion includes automatic membership to the Plus Partner Program.    

I tried to call Fairfield Resorts but they would not let the call through to a Plus Partner agent unless I'm already a member!  I tried to join the Yahoo Fairfield resort group twice.  Once was rejected because I did not a reply timely.  I reapplied but am still waiting.  

My salesman gave me a range but the range is so wide (17000-34000, or 25000-51000).  I typically stay at Fairfield Inn, Holiday Inn, or Marriott.  Has anyone exchanged for these types of hotels or similar?

I got a proposal from Fairfield for 84,000 additional points at $10,800 plus $420 annual maintenance fee so that my total points exceed 300,000 for VIP status.  I know I would be paying more but is this the going rate with buying direct? (A friend gave me my fixed week resort so I have no comparison.  I pay about $550 annually in taxes and maintenance). 

Is there another way to get VIP status - like bank the points I have now for 2 years?

I think I would sign on if I knew that the exchange rate for points is reasonable because my annual vacations include trips to Michigan, New York, Toronto or a resort.  I live in the Northeast so travel to a resort for me is once every 2-3 years because I'm looking at $1k-2k just for airfare for 4 to just get to a resort!


I'm really looking forward to hearing from other TUG members!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 30, 2006)

About joining the yahoo group you're like me waiting....  It seems they are not accepting any new members or the person in charge there is on a vacation for a LONG time...  Like you, i have LOTS of questions but it seems we willl have to be patient...


----------



## timeandenergy (Jun 30, 2006)

I unfortunately don't have your answers, but I would like to refer you to the Fairfield Yahoo group.  Membership is free.  The website is: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Fairfield_timeshare/  You should be able to get some good info from there too.


----------



## jlfernandez5 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi All,
Right now the head moderator who runs the Fairfield Yahoo Board is MIA and no one can be approved except by him.
Not exactly sure what happened to him, no one seems to know.
I would not rush out and do anything at this point. I know the salesperson says this is only for today and prices are going up.
I would take the time to try and learn the in and outs of the system.
If you look on Ebay you will see that right now most Fairfield points are going for 2 to 3 cents per point, way below what Fairfield sells them for and Fairfield DOESNOT do a right of first refusal.
I'm not sure what the cost of converting over would be, but I think that if you converted over you would also get Plus Partners. I don't think that you would have to buy any additional points but am not 100% sure about that.
I would also not get hung up on VIP status as the value is small when compared to the cost.
If you really are interested the best thing would be to decide where you would like to vacation for most of the time and then look at purchasing a resale there.
The advantage of owning where you want to go is that you can book at that resort starting 13 months out while an owner of another Fairfield resort has to wait 10 months out to book.
You also need to look at the cost for maintance fees as all Fairfield resorts costs are not equal. Current maintance fees run from about 2.53 per thousand points to over 4.25 per thousand points plus some locations also add on property taxes.


----------



## timeandenergy (Jun 30, 2006)

I guess I needed to read all your message instead of just the questions you were asking about Fairfield.  I see you are already aware of the site I listed above.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 30, 2006)

I am not Plus Partner owner.

Try this link http://www2.fairfieldresorts.com/member/PlusPartners/index.htm to see the point value.  It is built extended from RCI point program, so you can also use RCI point chart as reference (which I guess you should be able to find in Tug's point discussion site).  When use point on this thing, it is approx. 3 FF to 1 RCI ratio in avg..

After conversion, you will get 300k with $970 MF.  Plus you need to pay for FSP fee.  Although it is less than avg. FF resort, it still high to use for hotel and Airline stay (about $3.5 per FF 1000 points, or $10 per 1000 RCI point). Most use will be for RCI point resort stay.

84K retail from FF for 100k sounds in the middle of all the price I hear.  But I will hold on.  I am not quite sure when you say convert a week if it is FF's week or non-FF's week.  But you should buy FF because you can use FF's resort and will enjoy to stay there.  And no matter what kind of week, they will always allow you to convert in a later day.  And if I really want VIP, I will probably looking at least to gold VIP (but it is depended on how you travel).

300k will give you 2 week in older FF resort 2 BR at prime time, it probably give you 1 1/2 week 2 BR on a beach FF resort.  You can check FF's point chart (in tug's point discussion, there is a sticky note for FF resort that was in the system at 2004.  Newer one cost more).

Jya-Ning


----------

